# Yahoo- Reseachers to probe role of trillions of micro-organisms in our body (New Kerala)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Washington, Jan 11: The human body is swarming with tens of billions of micro-organisms, including those in our gut that outnumber human cells by 10 to one, but very little is known about them or how they influence health and disease.View the full article


----------

